# New Title



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

My "Bo" got his U-CD this weekend!

I was VERY pleased that for the first time he got NO marks off on heeling off leash! We were in a run off that felt like the Everready Bunny. It kept going and going...We lost the runoff and got 3rd, but it was FUN and challenging running off with lots of turns covering the entire ring. Not like a "forward, halt, exercise finished" runoff.

But the crazy boy anticipated the finish and gave back the 2 points he saved on the heeling. We ended up with a 197. 

Now on to Open!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

WOW that is wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

congrats on the title!.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

BIG congratulations to you and Bo!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Bo. Sounds like he really is enjoying it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Bo!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! That must be a wonderful feeling!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YIPEE for you!!

Nice job...it's good to accomplish something...that you have been wanting to accomplish!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations! Great score! You should be very proud!!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*congats, excellent score*

Zero off on heeling, very impressive. Those runoffs can be nerve racking. Keep up the good work!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS BO!!​ On a job well done ​


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is great news. Congratulations to you and Bo.:banana:


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Way to go keep up the great work.


----------

